# OMG the new mazda6 *drools*



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone else been seeing the ad's for the mazda6? I can't stop drooling, have really redone it, looking more like Acura. I bought mine brand new right off the showroom floor 1.5yrs ago, and love it. I been looking at getting anew vehicle next year, and o man too bad need SUV/minivan, might sell one of the kids to get this baby
http://www.mazdausa.com/MusaWeb/displayPage.action?pageParameter=mazda6#/Videotour/


ZOOM ZOOM!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

they're sexy indeed. mazda has REALLY come a long way in the last 5 years.

i cannot see myself giving up my car for the sake of the kids since it's really therapy for me. one reason why my wife has a forester; to haul kid s and stuff around while i keep my car for selfish reasons.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been drooling too Marty! I want a new Mazda6 soooooo bad. Its taking all I have not to go buy one.  Maybe next year when I have some money saved...... I've already picked out the color I want and which model.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

yea the one that teachers all have to talk to me about, had to already warn elementry school that they may want to hire a drill sgt for staff next year LOL

K, man that push start, and blue tooth and the LCD display, and the blue display, and the.........lol


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

o and the blind spot alert system, that is something i have never seen before, brilliant!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no...you keep the wife and sell the kids.make more kids with the wife just in case you might need another new car..or really big aquarium...


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

What's the going rate for a kid these days?

The 6 is hot. When I was shopping a few weeks ago, I considered it but I couldn't get one with a stick. No idea why that is so hard to do.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

The Mazda6 is OK. I'd rather have my Toyota Matrix instead. Way sexier than the Vibe. LOL ! But then again, I love my Toyota.


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

ive worked at mazda for the past 3 years up untill 4 days ago and ill just remind everyone that the mazda six is just anouther ford under a plastic shell. anouther lack of accel. and an interior that alhough very well photographed was probably designed by a toy developer. i agree with Ice stick with real imports.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

You've worked for Mazda since you were sixteen? Doing what?


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

COM said:


> When I was shopping a few weeks ago, I considered it but I couldn't get one with a stick. No idea why that is so hard to do.


I noticed that too. You can get one with a stick, but the options available on that model are seriously lacking.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

very hot ride, 4 sure


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

And also it costs more to have a automatic transmition.

Believe they all come with sportronic, but it just isnt the same as good ole fashion manual


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Sportronic shiftronic, pfft. I want a good old stick shift with a clutch. That's a man's car.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Meh it's not my thing but its ok.


----------



## AndyCollins (Oct 9, 2008)

my uncle hired me on when i was young as shop help and and i just left because ive got a plumbing apprentiship


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll stick with my little SUV. I would need a wench and a log chain to get out of that thing. lol


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

COM said:


> Sportronic shiftronic, pfft. I want a good old stick shift with a clutch. That's a man's car.


Aww c'mon now...don't forget the ladies who like to occasionally pretend that they're race-car drivers.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Ladies who pretend to be racecar drivers know how to double-clutch, honey. Show me a lady who can go from third to fifth directly and I'll get... hot.


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd never thought to try. You've given me somthing new to attempt!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

paula murphy.....shirley muldowny......they can do it...i used to be go from first to second or second to third without using the clutch.we didn't have 4 or 5 speeds back then....lol.called powershifting.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

when you get real good, we can put you in an 18 speed and see if you can count that high .. rofl


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

I used to parallel park a cargo van downtown numerous times a day.....I could SO do it!

ps...did you check your email?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

com said:


> ladies who pretend to be racecar drivers know how to double-clutch, honey. Show me a lady who can go from third to fifth directly and i'll get... Hot.


roflmbo !!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

lohachata said:


> paula murphy.....shirley muldowny......they can do it...i used to be go from first to second or second to third without using the clutch.we didn't have 4 or 5 speeds back then....lol.called powershifting.


did they even have synchros back in your day?


----------

